# What do people think of the CM 690?



## alexp999 (Aug 25, 2008)

I was just wondering what people though of the CoolerMaster CM 690 Dominator case. ( this one )







Maybe you have one and could tell me your experiences with it? I'm seriously considering getting getting one, along with this






If you have the window, any chance of some pics?
What sort of view do you get of the hardware?

Just a couple of questions for this case itself:
1, How does the airflow/ temps compare to your previous cases?
2, Do you have any problems with dust in the PSU 9as its bottom mounted) or in general?
3, How is it noise wise?
4, Can a 240mm rad (or bigger) fit in the top? (want it for future WC project)
5, Anyone tried the 80mm fan behind the mobo (does it make a difference?)
6, How is cable management, and am I going to need PSU extensions?
7, Any other comments?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Aug 25, 2008)

You may wanna check out this thread: http://www.xtremesystems.org/FORUMS/showthread.php?t=171070

I've gone through all 25 pages and I think this is gonna be my next case 

1, airflow is good
2, I've seen the PSU mounted both ways so it's not a problem
3, dunno 
4, Seen water cooling setups in the thread I've posted with ample room
5, read a post in the xtreme thread saying it reduced CPU temps by 5c (air blowed in)
6, Some really neat setups in the xtreme thread, cable mangement is excellent in this case (one of the main reasons I'm getting it)
7, Get it!!! lol

As we're both in the UK, do you know where to buy it cheap, apparently it's only $80-90 in the US, but the cheapest I can find the windowed one is for £70 (http://www.advancetec.co.uk/acatalo..._Black_with_Window_No_PSU_RC-690-KWN1-GP.html)


It's got awesome airflow and cable management, plus it looks sweet.


----------



## miloshs (Aug 25, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> I was just wondering what people though of the CoolerMaster CM 690 Dominator case. ( this one )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see i swayed you into thinking about CM690 ....
I think its a kick ass case, plethora of fan mounting places, 7x 120mm fan places... 
If you ask me that case is like a turbine when it comes to airflow 

Hope u buy it mate, and that it serves you well


----------



## pagalms (Aug 25, 2008)

1. My previous was Compucase 6A. Airflow is a lot better in 690. Also depends on fans used. For temps i don't know, i bought 690 and current hardware at the same time
2. It sucks in pretty much dust, especially from side, where are no dust filters. In PSU the same as in any other case (it takes air directly from outside).
3. Depends of fans used. Also cutting off mesh at the front of fans lowers the noise.
4. 240 no probs. 360 needs some cutting.
5. Don't know. BTW only 80x80x15mm fan fits there.
6. Cable management is amazing. I have sh*tload of wires and i was able to hide all of them. 690 + imagination can do miracles


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 25, 2008)

I like mine so much, I modded it!!   It really is an awesome case, especially at the price you can pick it up for.  It has pretty good airflow and TONS of room for those big boy X2 and 280's.  I would cut the mesh and plastic away at the top cause if you have some high cfm fans then they are going to wine/wistle due to the amount of obstruction up there.  It does like to gather dust, especially in the front, but it's nothing an air compressor can't handle.  If you look at my mod in progress link, you'll see I did get a little crafty with cable management for the time being with more craftiness coming.  I haven't tried a 80mm fan behind the cpu yet cause it requires a slim 15mm fan but my Coolmax External Hard drive enclosure actually uses a 80mm slim 15mm fan so maybe I'll try it out and get back to ya on that.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 25, 2008)

pagalms said:


> 1. My previous was Compucase 6A. Airflow is a lot better in 690. Also depends on fans used. For temps i don't know, i bought 690 and current hardware at the same time
> 2. It sucks in pretty much dust, especially from side, where are no dust filters. In PSU the same as in any other case (it takes air directly from outside).
> 3. Depends of fans used. Also cutting off mesh at the front of fans lowers the noise.
> 4. 240 no probs. 360 needs some cutting.
> ...



Thanks for the pics!
And I have a 80x80x15mm fan. 

Is that the best way of mounting the cooler then? Wasnt sure, atm, the cpu fan is blowing to the back of the case.

Dunno whether i would mount a side fan, but the rest of the intake fans have filters yeah?

Also do the top fans fit inside the case or between the case and mesh?

Did that (presumably sound stuff) at the bottom come with the case or did you add it/

Finally  (is your PSU okay in terms of dust, what with not having a filter on the bottom? or can one be fitted.

Q's got to everyone else too!

cheers,


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 25, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> You may wanna check out this thread: http://www.xtremesystems.org/FORUMS/showthread.php?t=171070
> 
> I've gone through all 25 pages and I think this is gonna be my next case
> 
> ...



Comes to £82 delivered though, so I will probably buy from Scan.
Want to pick up some 140mm fans while I'm at it too. Do you reckon these are any good for it?

http://www.sharkoon.de/html/produkte/luefter/system_fan/index_en.html

The 140mm 900rpm ones.

I want a case that will bring my component temps down. My CPU cores top out at 60*C during stress testing. And i have had to turn the fan speed up on my GTX 260 to keep load temps below 70*C. The other reason i wanted to change case, is cus I wanted one with a bottom mounted PSu, cus I'm not happy about the CPU heat going out through the PSU, especially when playing games like crysis, when the PSU is already heating up due to powering my GFX card.

Any other thoughts/pics people?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Aug 25, 2008)

Where does this case have room for 140mm fans?  I thought it was 120mm only 

EDIT:  nevermind   Found out through CM's website that there's room for 2x140mm fans at the top http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?act=detail&id=2908


----------



## pagalms (Aug 25, 2008)

1. Mugen performs better with fan attached in widest sides and since i have AM2, i can mount mugen only in this direction. But i have 2 fans at the top, so there is no big difference.
2. Front and bottom are intakes and they both have filters.
3. Inside the case
4. I added it
5. I have very much dust in my room. I can clean as often as i want, but they are back vey fast. Have no idea where they comes from. 
You can stick filter with double sided tape if you want. 



oli_ramsay said:


> Where does this case have room for 140mm fans?  I thought it was 120mm only
> 
> EDIT:  nevermind   Found out through CM's website that there's room for 2x140mm fans at the top http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?act=detail&id=2908



2 at the top and one at the bottom. Also 2 at the side panel if you have panel without window.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 25, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Where does this case have room for 140mm fans?  I thought it was 120mm only
> 
> EDIT:  nevermind   Found out through CM's website that there's room for 2x140mm fans at the top http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?act=detail&id=2908



front: 120mm fan
bottom: 140mm fan
top: 2 140mm fan
side: 2 140mm fan
side: 80x15mm fan
rear: 120mm fan

obviously 120mm fans can be installed in 140mm fan holes

1 dunno, i changed the components
2 dunno, the pc is sitting on a wooden thing that prevents dust from entering
3 excellent, but the side panel emits a bit of vibrations. if you use the windowed one it is said to be totally absent from vibrations
4 yes, you have 2 opportunities: -1 mod it a bit (not too much) to fit fat rads -2 use thin rads
5 no difference at all
6 excellent
7 buy some yates 140mm or the new scythes 140mm, buy filters for side fan and psu fan. CUT ALL THE FAN GRILLES AND BUY NEW ONES, youll get tons of airflow more and lots of noise less (believe me, i did it on my 690). Another thought: if you have the room, buy the HAF 932 that is coming out: 3 230mm fans and one 140mm!!!!! excellent for LC!  http://www.motherboards.org/reviews/hardware/1808_1.html

hope this helped, thanks much appreciated


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 25, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> front: 120mm fan
> bottom: 140mm fan
> top: 2 140mm fan
> side: 2 140mm fan
> ...



That haf is a brute! (size more than anything, and price probably)

I take it to fit a 140mm fan at the bottom you have to take the filter out?

As for modding, I dont know, I like the way its done on Lian-lis, with a big hole and a chrome gaurd to protect it. but like I PM'd oli. i would have more success chucking a grenade in it than trying to mod it.
I wouldnt even know where to start, what tools to use, etc.

How would you fit a PSU fan filter?


----------



## pagalms (Aug 25, 2008)

This will be enough to cut out mesh at the top, bottom and back.




/i don't know how it's called in english


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 25, 2008)

pagalms said:


> This will be enough to cut out mesh at the top, bottom and back.
> /i don't know how it's called in english



I think I would find some of those in our shed lol.
but i would see what its like first.

just out of interset. What way should I arrange the cpu fan and top fans.

Which way should I orient my cooler?

And should the top fans be exhaust or one intake and one exhaust. That XS forums link, seems to have different people doing different combos.


Would it work having bothfans as exhaust, but still have CPu cooler, having fan blow towards the back?


----------



## pagalms (Aug 25, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Would it work having bothfans as exhaust, but still have CPu cooler, having fan blow towards the back?


This will be the best.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 25, 2008)

Both exhaust on top, I looked at the manual, and that what it were.
Since my mobo NB's cooler was in the way, so I got my CPU cooler blow air to the top, instead to the back. It might be not a good idea because it will take hot air from your vid cards, I don't OC much, so this is fine with me.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool thats good then, nto gonna involve me taking the cooler off, again!

Do any of you CM 690 owners have these troubles I'm hearing on the net of stuck side panels??


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's not really stucked, it just quite hard to remove, after few time, the metal tip will bent nicely, and it will become easy to remove the side panels, or you can try to do that yourself, it just a lil tip on the back .


----------



## Grings (Aug 25, 2008)

A radiator would be a pain in the arse to fit in the top, as the mounts are for 140mm fans, a rad wont line up with the holes already there, plus there isnt room between the top and top of the motherboard for any thick rads like a feser/thermochill/BI GTX (a swiftech or BI GTS would though).
I just mounted mine with a radbox on the rear 120mm mount


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 25, 2008)

Grings said:


> A radiator would be a pain in the arse to fit in the top, as the mounts are for 140mm fans, a rad wont line up with the holes already there, plus there isnt room between the top and top of the motherboard for any thick rads like a feser/thermochill/BI GTX (a swiftech or BI GTS would though).
> I just mounted mine with a radbox on the rear 120mm mount



The top mounts are for 140 and 120 though. How thick is a thick rad? is there not enough room between the mobo and the top of the case then?


----------



## pagalms (Aug 25, 2008)

~3,7cm between top of case and board. Mounts are fo 8, 9.2, 12 and 14 cm fans.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have the CM-690 and i love it, has lots of room to upgrade and has tons of fan vents.

And yes, the side panel is pretty hard to get off(it just take a pretty strong tug to get it off). The power supply goes at the bottom so some PSUs wont reach the motherboard. But overall the case is awesome.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 25, 2008)

Do you guys reckon i should get one of these for the PSU vent?

http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?WebProductId=403503

if so, whats the best way of fitting it?

Cheers,


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 25, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Do you guys reckon i should get one of these for the PSU vent?
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?WebProductId=403503
> 
> ...



Ya i really think you should get a fan filter, i dont have one and the dust from the bottom of the case gets into the PSU and you can see the dust where the air is vented out of the PSU. But if you are in an area with low dust you can do without it.

Im not sure of the best way of filter a fan filter. Maybe you can mod the fan filter for the other botton fan to go on the PSU.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 25, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Ya i really think you should get a fan filter, i dont have one and the dust from the bottom of the case gets into the PSU and you can see the dust where the air is vented out of the PSU. But if you are in an area with low dust you can do without it.
> 
> Im not sure of the best way of filter a fan filter. Maybe you can mod the fan filter for the other botton fan to go on the PSU.



It doesnt take long for the front mesh on my case atm to get dusty. it might be I can fit that filter onto the PSU itself. Do you think it would void the warranty if i took the fan gaurd off and fitted a filter instead?


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nope, I have to remove mine off, because the PSU was long.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 25, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> It doesnt take long for the front mesh on my case atm to get dusty. it might be I can fit that filter onto the PSU itself. Do you think it would void the warranty if i took the fan gaurd off and fitted a filter instead?



It shouldn't, it's not like your damaging the actually case. It can be easily replaced.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 25, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> It shouldn't, it's not like your damaging the actually case. It can be easily replaced.



Thats what i was thinking, if I ever need to RMA, I can just put the standard grill back.


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 26, 2008)

I have this case and love it!
temps dropped 5-7C from my previous case(Centurion 5, also nice)


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 26, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> I have this case and love it!
> temps dropped 5-7C from my previous case(Centurion 5, also nice)



I've just ordered the case! 

Just a quick question. how many 140mm fans does this hold. Am I right in thinking its actually 3?

2x TOP
1x Bottom (in the filter/holder) ?

Cheers.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 26, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> I've just ordered the case!
> 
> Just a quick question. how many 140mm fans does this hold. Am I right in thinking its actually 3?
> 
> ...



Ya, i think its two at the top(i didn't put any fan up there tho)

At the botton i have one 120mm fan running(if you get rid of the bracket you can more likely fit a bigger fan there)

Also according to the Cooler Master site, you can fit 2x 140mm fans on the left side panel.

You can fit alot of fans in this case tho.(you are able to fit about 8 fans in here.)


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 26, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Ya, i think its two at the top(i didn't put any fan up there tho)
> 
> At the botton i have one 120mm fan running(if you get rid of the bracket you can more likely fit a bigger fan there)
> 
> You can fit alot of fans in this case tho.(you are able to fit about 8 fans in here.)



Well I saw this in Madshrimps review:







And thats a 120mm fan, is that what your looks like. I.e there is space for a bigger fan, and you can still use the filter?

Just trying to work out how many 140mm fans to get.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 26, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Well I saw this in Madshrimps review:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On Cooler Master site:

Front :120 mm Blue LED fan x 1, 1200 rpm, 21 dBA,
Rear : 120 mm standard fan, 1200 rpm, 21 dBA,
Top : 120 or *140 mm fan x 2 (optional)*,
Bottom : 120 mm fan x 1 (optional),
Left: 120mm fan x 2 (one is optional)-*up to 140mm fan*


----------



## pagalms (Aug 26, 2008)

140 fits in bottom holder


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 26, 2008)

Cool, I'm gonna get myself three of these:

Sharkoon S1402590S-3 ~ Silent ~ 140x140x25mm ~ 900rpm ~ 82,8 m3/h ~ 22db 





Do you think they will be okay?


----------



## pagalms (Aug 26, 2008)

They will not look so impressive like Aerocool Streamliners, but will be great anyway. There are not much 140's on the market.
Streamliners (took from XS 690 topic):


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 26, 2008)

pagalms said:


> They will not look so impressive like Aerocool Streamliners, but will be great anyway. There are not much 140's on the market.
> Streamliners (took from XS 690 topic):



They do look pretty cool, but Im going for all black, no pretty lights now. I've been there, done that on the lights, lol.

Only lights I will fit are UV's.

Are there good places to put 12" cathodes? I have one 12" UV cathode atm, is it worth me getting another. (only reason I havent done already is cus this doesnt really have anywhere to put a second 12" cathode.)

Also, i take it 140mm's are quieter again than 120mm's?


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 26, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> They do look pretty cool, but Im going for all black, no pretty lights now. I've been there, done that on the lights, lol.
> 
> Only lights I will fit are UV's.
> 
> ...



They sure as hell move more air.


----------



## pagalms (Aug 26, 2008)

One 12 ccfl fits at the top, one at the bottom (but needs to bend its wire a bit) and one vertically between motherboard and CD/HDD bays.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 26, 2008)

pagalms said:


> One 12 ccfl fits at the top, one at the bottom (but needs to bend its wire a bit) and one vertically between motherboard and CD/HDD bays.



Cool, thanks for the info, I might pick myself up another two UV 12" cathodes then.
Then light it up with "blacklight", lol!


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 26, 2008)

you can fit 5 140s 
2 top
2 side
1 bottom


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 26, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> you can fit 5 140s
> 2 top
> 2 side
> 1 bottom



Thanks. I'm ordering the side window as well now, so afaik that only takes a 120mm fan.

Gonna put an AC 12025L fan on there. (that really is silent! no j/k!)

Anything else worth getting for this new case before I put my "accessories" order in?

So far got:

Side Window
2x 12" UV Cathodes
3x 140mm 900rpm Sharkoon Silent fans.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 26, 2008)

I wish i had the side window. They should just ship with it IMO.

Also, with all those fan your PC should be nice and cool. I have 4x 120mm fan running in mine and i love it, i came up from a Antec Super lanboy, and the cooling is far beyond what the Antec case was giving me.

Also if you can, post some pics of it when your done.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 26, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Thanks. I'm ordering the side window as well now, so afaik that only takes a 120mm fan.
> 
> Gonna put an AC 12025L fan on there. (that really is silent! no j/k!)
> 
> ...



mh a fan controller? i suggest the sunbeam 4 channels (20W per channel!) (http://www.petrastechshop.com/surhfanspcob.html), so that you can monitor all the fans in your case. if you have three 5,25 bays free get this too:
http://www.petrastechshop.com/5scsckbavesy.html
it should look fine


----------



## HyD3 (Aug 26, 2008)

I personally like this case because of the airflow.  Unfortunately because of it's airflow, you can hear the fans spinning (imo)......which I plan on going watercooling soon.  I've went through alot of cases and I tend to get very very picky, soo far, this is the one stuck with.  I'd recommend getting one.  You wont be disappointed.  If you can get it with a window......that's a PLUS!!!!


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 26, 2008)

HyD3 said:


> I personally like this case because of the airflow.  Unfortunately because of it's airflow, you can hear the fans spinning (imo)......which I plan on going watercooling soon.  I've went through alot of cases and I tend to get very very picky, soo far, this is the one stuck with.  I'd recommend getting one.  You wont be disappointed.  If you can get it with a window......that's a PLUS!!!!



Case is ordered. Window is too, but its on back order atm, which is holding up my 140mm fans. Trying to work with the retailer to get my fans sent out, then the side panel shipped out when its ready.


----------



## HyD3 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm excited for you!!!!!!  whoot!!!!!


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 26, 2008)

HyD3 said:


> I'm excited for you!!!!!!  whoot!!!!!



Gonna get some pics up when it arrives. With any luck the case should be here today or tomorrow, as for the fans and side, I'm still waiting to here back from the retailer.

There was only one place in all the UK online shops that i could find the side window...


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 26, 2008)

Are you just moving you current system parts into the new case?

Or ya building a new system?

Can't wait for the pics!!


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 26, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Are you just moving you current system parts into the new case?
> 
> Or ya building a new system?
> 
> Can't wait for the pics!!



Current system into new case. Its is basically a new system but has been done in bits over the last 2-3 months or so. Oh and I have my dad's 2007 Q6600 G0 atm on a _trial_ run.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay i'm ordering the side window, I need about £8 worth (ex VAT) to bump it up to free delivery.

Anything you guys recommend me getting? (still not sure whether to get filter for PSU or not)


----------



## Grings (Aug 26, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Okay i'm ordering the side window, I need about £8 worth (ex VAT) to bump it up to free delivery.
> 
> Anything you guys recommend me getting? (still not sure whether to get filter for PSU or not)



-a PSU 8 pin extender (if you want to run this cable behind the mobo that is)


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 26, 2008)

Grings said:


> -a PSU 8 pin extender (if you want to run this cable behind the mobo that is)



Does it need it? how long does it need to be then? i know the Corsair's are quite long.
And where do you get em from anyway. All I can find so far are 24pin mobo extenders.


----------



## Grings (Aug 26, 2008)

My (Corsair) psu needed one, but it's a HX series, the TX's may be longer


http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?WebProductId=557927


----------



## pagalms (Aug 26, 2008)

Previously i had OCZ StealthXstream 600W PSU, and this was the only way to connect CPU 4pin to my Abit KN9-SLI





Bit hard to see, but wire is going behind VGA, across the motherboard.
Now with HEC Winpower i have no problems to hide CPU 4pin wire behind motheroard tray and conect it form upside.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 26, 2008)

pagalms said:


> Previously i had OCZ StealthXstream 600W PSU, and this was the only way to connect CPU 4pin to my Abit KN9-SLI
> 
> Bit hard to see, but wire is going behind VGA, across the motherboard.
> Now with HEC Winpower i have no problems to hide CPU 4pin wire behind motheroard tray and conect it form upside.



Do you know roughly how long it would need to be? Could it be done if I made an extra hole in the mobo tray closer to the CPU power socket?

Cheers.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 26, 2008)

Grings said:


> My (Corsair) psu needed one, but it's a HX series, the TX's may be longer
> 
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?WebProductId=557927



Ooh, wow W(where )TF did you find that!
i spent ages this afternoon looking for one hwell;

What section are they in?

Thanks sooooooooooooo much. Will I need a 24pin one too, or will it be long enough?


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 27, 2008)

ooooo You might also consider buying fan grills.
I Dremmeled the honeycomb grill and added the fan grills.
Fan noise has been reduced significantly
And airflow has increased as well

http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?WebProductId=221413


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 27, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> ooooo You might also consider buying fan grills.
> I Dremmeled the honeycomb grill and added the fan grills.
> Fan noise has been reduced significantly
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?WebProductId=221413



scrizz is absolutely right. thats the best you can do for noise and airflow in a 690


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 27, 2008)

Well I'll see how the noise goes and that might be a future project. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 27, 2008)

My case arrived today! 

Everything is in (except the side window), its really quiet!!!

i have done really well on cable managment, but I have a PROBLEM!!! 

i cant put the side panel at the back, back on. 

Some stupid CM designer has put a fold of metal in the way of my cables (PCI-E and MOBO) mostly.

Now I have a couple of choices, go out and see if my neighbours have any tin snips (metal cutters, whatever).

Or buy an extension cable for the mobo cable,debraid it, and make it flat to go round the fold of metal.

I'm thinking the top choics should be best. i dont want to use a hacksaw cus it leaves metal powder everywhere and tends to look messy. i have had experience with tin snips in the past (if it can go through PC chassis metal...?) and it tends to be a lot quicker and cleaner.

What do you guys think???


----------



## timta2 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thats weird, can you post a pic?


----------



## Jmatt110 (Aug 27, 2008)

Just use the tin snips. I used some when I modded the top of my Centurion 5  

Also, I'm getting a HAF 932 next week  said to be the upgraded 690


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 28, 2008)

I put mine on BY FORCE  

waiting on pics now


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 28, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> I put mine on BY FORCE
> 
> waiting on pics now



Not really anything to take pics of. at the end of the mobo tray, ithas been bent round and keeps going to meet with the side panel, if that wasnt there I could happily run my cables from behind the mobo tray, around and connect onto the mobo. 

oh well, hopefully one of my neighbours will have some tin snips so I can get it sorted without having crappy cabling.

if it did force it on, there would be a big bulge in the side panel, lol.

Running it now, with the panel off. 

And waiting for my windowed panel to come in stock.


----------



## timta2 (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok, I get it. There isn't enough clearance between the mobo tray and side panel. I didn't have any problems with it since I took my sleeved cable and spread the wires out flat by squeezing them between my fingers. You must have some fat cables! It would have been nice if they put some notches in there.

I hope you get everything settled and really enjoy that case, I have!


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 28, 2008)

One of the fans I bought has just started making a faint tapping/clicking/grinding noise. 
You cant here it over me typing, or if I'm playng games, but when I'm just surfing with no background noise, its so irritating!! 
my mum has this easy glide stuff designed for curtain tracks, do you think its worth a shot, or would it damage it? i dont really want ot through the hassle of an RMA, for them to turn round and say, i cant hear it.


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 28, 2008)

you mean the stock fans?
you should replace them, silverstones etc..


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 28, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> you mean the stock fans?
> you should replace them, silverstones etc..



Nah, they are the xtra fans I bought, but now I have plugged in the side fan, and put the side on, I cant hear it anyway. Hopefully they are just wearing in. Gonna get some pics up in a bit, and I think I will just De-brade my PSU cable, to make it flat rather than cuttin the case. It shouldnt void the warrnty, surely??


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 28, 2008)

Okay, I've just done a two hour stint on Crysis and I'm pleased to say this case has dropped my GPU temp 5*C! 
i can now leave my fan speed on auto again! YAY!!!

Gonna do a CPU temp comparison tomorrow. And MAKE that side panel fit.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 28, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Okay, I've just done a two hour stint on Crysis and I'm pleased to say this case has dropped my GPU temp 5*C!
> i can now leave my fan speed on auto again! YAY!!!
> 
> Gonna do a CPU temp comparison tomorrow. And MAKE that side panel fit.



Sweet, hope you get some pics up soon!


----------



## Bundy (Aug 29, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> One of the fans I bought has just started making a faint tapping/clicking/grinding noise.
> You cant here it over me typing, or if I'm playng games, but when I'm just surfing with no background noise, its so irritating!!
> my mum has this easy glide stuff designed for curtain tracks, do you think its worth a shot, or would it damage it? i dont really want ot through the hassle of an RMA, for them to turn round and say, i cant hear it.



I've got an older stacker and sometimes have the same problem. Its the fine dust filter mesh gets sucked into the fan and it starts to rub. Usually there is no noise or rubbing if the fan is spun by hand. You can tell by pulling the fan out and checking the mesh for marks. Not too difficult to fix.


----------



## pagalms (Aug 29, 2008)

I had this with bottom fan/filter. Just put spacers between fan and filter.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 29, 2008)

In regards to the fan, its on eof the top fans, so its not the dust filter and there is nothing in the way. 
its okay, I can only hear it if I listen for it when its quiet now, cus the side panel and fan is on. prob even quieter once I get the back side panel on.

Talking of which, back to a previous point. Do you think it would void the PSu warranty if I take off a section of the brading to allow me to flatten out the cables to get round the back??


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 29, 2008)

I got my back side panel on!!! 

I took off a section of brading, flattened the cable out and then used some insulation tape to keep it together and protect it. Then after an hour or so of juggling the cables on the back, and a bit of persuasion from me, I got the panel on!! 

The other thing I have noticed, I'm not sure if this is a rev 2 of the one all the reviews sites seem to have, but I've got some things and fixed problems, not on the reviewers cases.

E.g

- I have a front fan filter
- Side panels are easy to get off. (They're actually harder to get back on! )
- No light bleed
- Responsive power/reset buttons
- Facia to side panel join looks fine to me...?

Do any of you guys have front fan filters? All the reviews i've seen only had a piece of stamped metal to attach fan too...?

Will keep you informed of side panel progress, and get pics up when it arrives.


----------



## pagalms (Aug 29, 2008)

Yep, i had front filter too. It's not so hard to remove side panels, but sometimes it's pain in the ass to get sight side panel on because of hidden wires. Right - no light bleed unless you have windowed side panel and        KN9-SLI board. 
I swapped blue power led with RGB and red hdd led with white, which is very bright, but looks impressive in dark (like a lightning)


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 29, 2008)

Still cant get over how quiet this case is!
Got my 3 140mm fans on 9.5-10v (guess, using onboard Asus Q-fan controller)
Front and rear 120mm fans @ 12v, and side 120mm fan over VGA on 7v.

Cant wait to get my side panel, then take some pics and show you guys the cable management, done a great job (if I dont say so myself. ). Thought next time I'm defo getting a modular PSU.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 1, 2008)

just got an email to say the side panel is awaiting dispatch!!! 

Really hope scan can get it out for tomorrow. Thats the last bit of my system! Then i can get some pics up!


Cant wait


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 2, 2008)

and then you'll get some fan guards!
cant wait


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 2, 2008)

I think this case looks promising.  The high fan content makes me very happy.  Good price per features.  Totally blows my Soprano away.  Pun intended.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 2, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> and then you'll get some fan guards!
> cant wait



How do you mean?


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 2, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> ooooo You might also consider buying fan grills.
> I Dremmeled the honeycomb grill and added the fan grills.
> Fan noise has been reduced significantly
> And airflow has increased as well
> ...


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 2, 2008)

Scrizz said:


>



Ahh, okay.
Not sure if I want to mod my case yet 

i like the look of em when its done. But my GPU temps have dropped 5*C, and its really quiet!

Dont have a dremel either, 

Might be a future project.

Once side panel comes tomorrow and I've fitted it I'll get some pics up. You'll have to tell me if there is anything I can improve on, and how you think my cable managements gone. i would show you the back behind the mobo tray, but i dont want to go through trying to get that rear side panel back on again  .
You'll have to tell me whether you guys think its worthy of the Case Gallery. I have done some mods, though they are electrical as opposed to physical. (I'm better at those )


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 2, 2008)

that's mine, while doing cable management.
srry about quality(cell phone cam)


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 2, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> that's mine, while doing cable management.
> srry about quality(cell phone cam)



Looks similar to mine, lol

how did you get that side panel on with the braided PSU cable for the 24pin connector?

i had to take some of the brading off of mine to flatten it out to get the side back on.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Sep 2, 2008)

do you know how much clearance there is in the top for rads, without major modifications?
i am thinking of putting a dual 140mm rad in the top. hope a thin 30mm rad fits

http://www.highflow.nl/index.php?target=products&product_id=342


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 2, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> do you know how much clearance there is in the top for rads, without major modifications?
> i am thinking of putting a dual 140mm rad in the top. hope a thin 30mm rad fits
> 
> http://www.highflow.nl/index.php?target=products&product_id=342



A thin (30mm) rad will fit fine, but you ill have to modify the top plastic facia slightly to allow you to fit the fans on that side. From what I have read, all it invloves is trimming off the plastic grid (which most people do anyway), and a lip to allow tha fans clearance.

i know a 120mm rad can fit there fine. How much bigger than two 140mm fans is the rad?

I'm taking some pics later when my side panel arrives, so I can take some pics to show you clearance if you like.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Sep 2, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> A thin (30mm) rad will fit fine, but you ill have to modify the top plastic facia slightly to allow you to fit the fans on that side. From what I have read, all it invloves is trimming off the plastic grid (which most people do anyway), and a lip to allow tha fans clearance.
> 
> i know a 120mm rad can fit there fine. How much bigger than two 140mm fans is the rad?
> 
> I'm taking some pics later when my side panel arrives, so I can take some pics to show you clearance if you like.



its 316x153, where two 140mm fans are 280x140. it's 31mm fat. considering the clearance between the two 140mm fans in the top it should fit fine with some slight modifications.

no need for pics tbh, i have a 690 but i am too lazy to check myself


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 2, 2008)

go for it put and my tips for you 
1- 4*120m fan: 1 on the front , 2 in the upper , 1 in the back
2- 2*90m fan they fit in the side door 
3- 1*140m fan in the bottom 

and you got cool case


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 2, 2008)

hayder.master said:


> go for it put and my tips for you
> 1- 4*120m fan: 1 on the front , 2 in the upper , 1 in the back
> 2- 2*90m fan they fit in the side door
> 3- 1*140m fan in the bottom
> ...



I have:

3x 120mm , 1 in front, 1in back, 1 on side
3x 140mm , 2 in top, 1 in bottom

now that makes a cool case! 

dropped my GPU load temps 5*C over my old case


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Sep 2, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> I have:
> 
> 3x 120mm , 1 in front, 1in back, 1 on side
> 3x 140mm , 2 in top, 1 in bottom
> ...



what 140mm fans do you have? aerocools? scythes? yateloons?


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 2, 2008)

They are made by Sharkoon (German  )





(Pictured next to 120mm CM fan which ships with case)

Damn sexy and oh so quiet.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Sep 2, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> They are made by Sharkoon (German  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh do they push much more air than the cm 120mm? S/M/P verdion?

i saw them but for me 10€ per fan is 2 much (i have 5 3€ 120mm fans in my pc right now)


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 2, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> I have:
> 
> 3x 120mm , 1 in front, 1in back, 1 on side
> 3x 140mm , 2 in top, 1 in bottom
> ...



Put a 120mm in your drive bays as well  I stuck one in there resting on the bottom of the 5.25" bays with blu tack. Lines up perfectly with my CPU fan. (Or mount it higher up in the bay using cable ties). It's a bit ghetto but it works great


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 2, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> oh do they push much more air than the cm 120mm? *S/M/P verdion?*
> i saw them but for me 10€ per fan is 2 much (i have 5 3€ 120mm fans in my pc right now)





they defo push more air than the 120mm's. I have them running at about 750rpm and they are still pushing loads of air.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Sep 2, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> they defo push more air than the 120mm's. I have them running at about 750rpm and they are still pushing loads of air.



oh sorry i was asking if they were the s (900 rpm), m(1200 rpm) or p (1500rmp) version. i know the p to be a good fan, but i heard bad reviews on the s and m version


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 2, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> oh sorry i was asking if they were the s (900 rpm), m(1200 rpm) or p (1500rmp) version. i know the p to be a good fan, but i heard bad reviews on the s and m version



i bought the s version 900rpm, but they are plugged into mobo with asus q-fan on, so they are spinning down to 750rpm. Still push loads of air, but they are dead silent at that speed!


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 2, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Looks similar to mine, lol
> 
> how did you get that side panel on with the braided PSU cable for the 24pin connector?
> 
> i had to take some of the brading off of mine to flatten it out to get the side back on.



I had to install it BY FORCE! 

maybe I'll take some pics later to show you


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 2, 2008)

My Side Panel has just arrived!!! 

just got to clear up the tip of a room cus there is computer stuff everywhere, then I'll get some pics up.

it looks amazing, you can see a lot more of the insides than I expected.

w00t!


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 2, 2008)

sweet can't w8 for the pics


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 2, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> sweet can't w8 for the pics



Would have got pics up by now, but I'm trying to work out what to do with my dying 360. Would have started a thread about it, but doesnt seem the sorta thing that gets discussed on TPU.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 2, 2008)

give it a try


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 2, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> give it a try



Where would I post it?

EDIT:

have posted it here.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=70288

Hope its in the right place.


----------

